# egg question



## roadkill5000 (Dec 18, 2003)

i have been incubating my leaftail gecko egg for about a fortnight now and it seems to be going a yellowy gold colour very slowly.i dont think this is a good sign.also there is a little red spot that looks like its attached to the inside of the shell.could anyone give me some ideas as to what this is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

is it rotten?


----------



## roadkill5000 (Dec 18, 2003)

i dont think so it looks pretty right except the slow colour change and the red dot.everything else looks ok.


----------



## roadkill5000 (Dec 18, 2003)

if it is rotten what could have made it go rotten?


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 18, 2003)

All I can suggest is candling the egg to see if there is a living embryo inside...

Is the mark inside the egg you describe a pinky color or a deep red? Usually a pinky color will be seen through the egg case at the top portion of the shell,this is the growing embryo...


----------



## roadkill5000 (Dec 18, 2003)

it was bright pink but when the shells colour changed it distorted it and now it looks light brown


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 18, 2003)

Is the mark on the top portion of the egg only?

I would say this is just the forming embryo that you can see and everything is going good...


----------



## roadkill5000 (Dec 18, 2003)

the spot is on the top

if it is going ok why would the shell change colour?
is it because it needs more water or something


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 18, 2003)

It is hard to say without seeing pics or knowing the background of the eggs production.But there is 2 possibilities here.

1. The egg is infertile.

2. The egg has taken on fungus.

My opinion (but not knowing any background on the egg) would be that the egg has fungus.Due to the pink coloration on the top of the shell,I would believe that there is an actual embryo forming inside.What you should do to deter this from spoiling the egg is a daily routine of fanning the egg to give fresh oxygen.A small amount of fungus will be of no harm...


----------



## roadkill5000 (Dec 18, 2003)

so if i fan it the fungus will go away?


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 18, 2003)

To rid the egg of fungus completely you would have to wipe it down.You can however control the fungus by airing the egg and giving fresh oxygen on a regular basis.Without oxygen the embryo will die and the egg will spoil leading to a fungus engulfed mass of foul stench lol.Just lift the lid on the container and use the lid like a fan to give a slight breeze over the egg.This will remove old stale oxygen from the container and refresh with new...


----------



## roadkill5000 (Dec 18, 2003)

ok thanks ill give it a try


----------



## roadkill5000 (Dec 18, 2003)

i wiped it down and the colour has changed and is alot brighter now so hopefully all is good but its got abit of gold to it and some tiny white dots.


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 18, 2003)

Good stuff!
Just maintain regular airing and it should proceed without drama...


----------

